# Thomas Mercer



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

The name of Thomas Mercer is synonymous with marine chronometers. Interesting obituary following the recent death of Tony Mercer age 92. See here:-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/9288501/Tony-Mercer.html

Also placed in non seafaring obituaries on SN.


----------

